# buffalo chicken sausage



## boatnut (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been anxious to try this recipe I found for "buffalo chicken sausage". Basically, melted butter, hot sauce, garlic, brown sugar, marjoram, balsamic vinegar, tomato paste and paprika. I cut up some boneless/skinless thighs and breasts and added 1 1/2 lbs bacon. About ten pounds of meat all together. Pour the marinade over the meet, stir and let it sit overnight. Add blue cheese then run it all thru the grinder and stuff into hog casings.   

here is link to recipe-
http://www.choosy-beggars.com/index....cken-sausages/ 

they were great on the grill!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds very interesting. I love buffalo chicken dip so I bet this is awesome to.


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 29, 2010)

i just bought some thighs to make some more chicken sausage and i was wanting to try something different, this looks like a winner thanks.


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 29, 2010)

that sounds good too do you have a recipe?


----------



## kaiser (Mar 29, 2010)

What's with the mad face?  I thought this was going to be a post about something turning out badly.

Looks and sounds great though!


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 29, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing..  Sure looks good!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea buffalo chicken dip is our family's favorite and its easy. Just take a log of cream cheese and spread it on the bottom of an oven safe pan, then in a bowl take a can of chicken (its way easier than cooking and cutting your own but do what you want) and mix with blue cheese and buffalo sauce to taste. Pour the chicken/sauce mix over the cream cheese and then cover with shredded cheese and bake at 350 until the cheese is melted and its all bubbly. The stuff never lasts long. I have made a couple of fatty's with this in the center and they are awesome. If you don't like blue cheese you can sub in ranch or use both like my wife does.


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool thanks i will give it a try


----------



## boatnut (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry 'bout the face....technically challenged here maybe? LOL.  I'll see if I can edit.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

That sausage sounds great, I think I know why you had the mad face... you didn't make enough sausage


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like you found a winner!


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 30, 2010)

well i am making it now and the sauce tastes really good, letting it cool down to put on meat to marinate all night mmm i used rickeys chicken wing sauce and some franks red hot, i will post some pics tomorrow too lazy


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 30, 2010)

I was thinking wouldn't the blue cheese do better if i mixed it in after grinding?
maybe she did it that way because she was using the grinder as a stuffer?


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 30, 2010)

I am going to have to give this a try. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 31, 2010)

I took some time at work to try your recipie for the buffalo wing sausages.
I coarse ground the sausage(3/8" plate) I like my sausage chunky. The sausage had a really good buffalo wing flavor,but not much heat, or spicyness. A bit of ground red pepper will fix that.Sorry the color is off a bit... cell phone pics.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Here's the Qview!










OH I also threw a regular sausage fattie on since there was room.
SOB


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes i hear you that they aren't real hot but i think they are gonna taste good anyway, i haven't tried one yet but the test patty was pretty darn good, what kind of hot sauce did you use? Nice job on yours you can tell your a butcher.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 31, 2010)

Just used Franks Red Hot. Thanks for the compliment....I think?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





???


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that does sound like some really good sausage and I will have to make some soon to. Did you add anything but the hot sauce for spiceyness or how hot is it.??I like some hot sauasge and I have to get back into making some soon. I've been slacking.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 31, 2010)

No heat at all really, but a really deep buffalo wing flavor!!
If you like spicy you will need to add your spices and do several fry tests between additions!
SOB


----------



## roller (Mar 31, 2010)

Those do look good. I just got me a new stuffer and these look like a good place to use it first...Thanks.


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 31, 2010)

lol i just meant the links you made look perfect like the ones in publix or something


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmmm Maybe I will give my attempt a try using Sriracha for the hot sauce.


----------



## caveman (Mar 31, 2010)

Did someone say "Blue Cheese?"  Yum.  

I wish I was into making my own sausage.  This sounds really, really good.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent recipe! Made 14lbs of it today (10lbs chicken thighs and 4lbs of bacon). I used Sriracha for the hot sauce and it came out awesome! I also left out the blue cheese as some friends like ranch instead so it can be dressed however. This also happened to be my first home-made chicken sausage and will certainly not be the last time I make these.


----------



## macbillybob (Apr 12, 2010)

Made 5 lbs of this today and used the Sriracha also. I always have that and Sambal around. Might try some sambal in a sausage also.

My test fry was really good. Just spicy enough. Won't kill anyone. Used fresh Oregano instead of the Marjoram. I have a huge bush of oregano. also used a little more garlic/lb.

Adjusted all seasonings based on : 4 lbs chicken thighs, 1 lb of homemade bacon, No cheese.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 19, 2010)

I just found this post again and realized that Boatnut is the one that turned me on to buffalo chicken sausage, Thanks again this is good stuff!!


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 12, 2011)

Man, I forgot about this. It's been almost a year since I made this. This sausage got rave reviews from my peeps. Easy and spicy....Just like I like my women...(hope my wife doesn't see this)


----------



## meateater (Feb 12, 2011)

macbillybob said:


> Man, I forgot about this. It's been almost a year since I made this. This sausage got rave reviews from my peeps. Easy and spicy....Just like I like my women...(hope my wife doesn't see this)




 Thanks for digging this post up, those sound fricking awesome.


----------

